# أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد



## sosa_angel2003 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

يالا أختار شجرتك فى عيد الميلاد 
وكل سنه وأنتـــــــم طيبين​ 


1​ 



 

2


 


3​ 


 
4


 
5​ 


 
6


 

7


 
8​ 



 

9​ 


 
10​ 



 

11​


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*

واختار الهديه كمان 

1






2






3






4






6





7 





8







9






10







11


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*

اسفه لخطأ التحميل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*

ولا يهمك حبيبتى ممكن ترفعيهم تانى على الرابط دا

http://www.0zz0.com/index.php?pz=75273


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*

أختار شجرة الميلاد :

http://st-takla.org/Gallery/18-Kristmas-Eid-El-Milad-pics/Clipart-Christmas-Graphics_07-Xmas-Trees-06.html
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/18-Kristmas-Eid-El-Milad-pics/Clipart-Christmas-Graphics_07-Xmas-Trees-02.html


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*

*والزينه بتعتها كمان :*

http://st-takla.org/Gallery/18-Kristmas-Eid-El-Milad-pics/Clipart-Christmas-Graphics_13-Ornaments-Decoration-03.html

http://st-takla.org/Gallery/18-Kristmas-Eid-El-Milad-pics/Clipart-Christmas-Graphics_13-Ornaments-Decoration-02.html


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ولا يهمك حبيبتى ممكن ترفعيهم تانى على الرابط دا
> 
> http://www.0zz0.com/index.php?pz=75273​


​ 


:new8:مرسيى يا أحلى و:new8:أجمل فراشة شفتها :new8:  
جارى المحاوله :t39:

:ab4:​


----------



## ramy saba (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*

صور جميلة أوى كل سنة وانتم طيبين ربنا يعوض تعبيك


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*



ramy saba قال:


> صور جميلة أوى كل سنة وانتم طيبين ربنا يعوض تعبيك


 
*وانت طيب يا رامى وتكون سنه سعيدة عليك وتحقق كل أحلامك فى السنه الجديدة *
*شكرا لمرورك وانا مبسوطة ان الصور عجبتك *
*المسيح معك*​


----------



## assyrian girl (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*

very nice thx alot and may God be with you


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*



assyrian girl قال:


> very nice thx alot and may God be with you


 
*مرسيى كتير لردك الرقيق *
*merry christmas*​


----------



## تونى 2010 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*

الله صور جميله قوى شكرا ياقمر على الصور الجميله دى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*

انا اخترت دى






:new8:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*



sosa_angel2003 قال:


> [/right]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:66:

ميرسى يا قمر انتى

موفقة ​


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> :66:​
> ميرسى يا قمر انتى​
> 
> موفقة ​


 
لا بقى أنتى اللى قمر 
موفقه :t25:​


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا اخترت دى​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
للأسف الصوره مظهرتش 
بس انا متأكده أنها حلوة ذى اللى أختارتها​


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*



تونى 2010 قال:


> الله صور جميله قوى شكرا ياقمر على الصور الجميله دى


ميرسى يا تونى على مرورك وردك الجميل
كل سنه وأنت طيب وبخير وسعادة ​


----------



## jax900 (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*

كل سنه والجميع بخير وسنه سعيده للعالم المسيحى


----------



## s_h (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*

انا سعيد جدا انى اشتركت فى هذا المنتدى الرائع وشكرا على الشجر الجميل ده وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*



jax900 قال:


> كل سنه والجميع بخير وسنه سعيده للعالم المسيحى


 
وأنت بألف خير وسعادة أنت وأسرتك 
ميرسى لمرورك ونورت المنتدى يا جاك​


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*



s_h قال:


> انا سعيد جدا انى اشتركت فى هذا المنتدى الرائع وشكرا على الشجر الجميل ده وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


 
*أحنا اللى أسعد أنك أنضميتى لينا يا قمر *
*وكل سنه وأنت طيبه ونورتينا*​


----------



## lilymaro (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*

كل سنه وانتم طيبين بمناسبه عيد الميلاد المجيد 
بس فين شجر الكريسماس مش فعال ليه


----------



## †+Rosita+† (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*

*مرسي ليكى حلوين اوى 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة ​*


----------



## †+Rosita+† (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*

*مرسي ليكى حلوين اوى 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة :new8:​*


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*



†+Rosita+† قال:


> *مرسي ليكى حلوين اوى ​*
> 
> *كل سنة وانتى طيبة :new8:*​


 
شكرا حبيبتى على مرورك 
وكل سنه وأنت بألف خي وسعادة
ونورتى المنتدى يا سكر​


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*



lilymaro قال:


> كل سنه وانتم طيبين بمناسبه عيد الميلاد المجيد
> بس فين شجر الكريسماس مش فعال ليه


 
*وانت بألف صحة وسعادة *
*معلش أنا آسفه أخطأت فى التحميل *
*فنزلتها رابط لو أخت بالك ليه *
*ونورت المنتدى*​


----------



## maream samir (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*

جميلة جداا الصور ربنا يعوضك وسنة جديدة سعيدة عليكم:748pf:


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختار شجرة عيد الميلاد*



maream samir قال:


> جميلة جداا الصور ربنا يعوضك وسنة جديدة سعيدة عليكم:748pf:


*وأنت طيبه يا سكر :smil12: *
*ونورتى المنتدى  *
*وميرسى كتير على ردك الجميل يا عسل*​


----------



## @JOJO@ (17 أبريل 2009)

Thanks


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على الصور 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

